# Are bobcats threat to pets in the suburbs ?



## UrbanSongDogSniper (Nov 1, 2016)

It's well known that coyotes will often attack housecats and small dogs when they invade the suburbs. But do bobcats do the same ? Do they even come into the suburbs or city for any reason at all ?  

Never heard of this happening, but it certainly seems possible.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Nov 1, 2016)

I have yet to see any, I have killing coyotes like crazy in the south end of Gwinnett county though.


----------



## Whiskydog (Nov 1, 2016)

I've had bob cats on my porch before, and in the yard on trail cams, its not something I trust.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 1, 2016)

I had a big one grab my porch cat once and try to tote it off, until my wife beat the crap out of it with a broom.  I live out in the woods, though, not in the burbs.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Nov 1, 2016)

Maybe house cats...I do not see them being a threat to most dogs though.  We used to hunt them with hounds and we had a runt July that we used as the strike dog/road dog (she had a great nose), many a time she would strike as soon as we let her out, and the bobcat would be treed before any other dog was out.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Nov 1, 2016)

I haven't seen any bobcats in my neighborhood, though we do have a bunch of cougars. They're not generally dangerous to household pets unless driving. I can't seem to trap one, hard as I try. They are wiley creatures.


----------



## 660griz (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Throwback (Nov 2, 2016)

in theory yes but other pets are much more of a threat from my personal experience.


----------



## Steve762us (Nov 2, 2016)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> I haven't seen any bobcats in my neighborhood, though we do have a bunch of cougars. They're not generally dangerous to household pets unless driving. I can't seem to trap one, hard as I try. They are wiley creatures.



I've heard a trail cam over a hot tub is a good set up.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Nov 2, 2016)

Steve762us said:


> I've heard a trail cam over a hot tub is a good set up.



Not a bad idea, I'll look into putting a hot tub on the back deck for cougar trapping purposes.


----------



## rosewood (Nov 3, 2016)

Watched the video.  Dang yuppy doesn't know how to solve a varmint problem.  He is being held hostage by a bobcat.  Lol.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 6, 2016)

Anybody else notice the snare in front of the cage trap?  Whats up with that?


----------



## rosewood (Nov 6, 2016)

Flaustin1 said:


> Anybody else notice the snare in front of the cage trap?  Whats up with that?



Staged photo by someone that doesn't have a clue?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 6, 2016)

rosewood said:


> Staged photo by someone that doesn't have a clue?



Yep


----------



## mauser7mag (Nov 7, 2016)

We have 3 that run around on my property, 2 orange and 1 gray.  Never have had them mess with any of my dogs.  Of course when they get their but tanned with rubber buckshot they tend to stay away from the house.


----------



## kiltman (Nov 15, 2016)

Yes, they do prey on smaller domestic animals if the opportunity comes up.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jan 17, 2017)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> I haven't seen any bobcats in my neighborhood, though we do have a bunch of cougars. They're not generally dangerous to household pets unless driving. I can't seem to trap one, hard as I try. They are wiley creatures.



Use a sweeter bait brother. They all have a sweet tooth.


----------



## Iwannashoot (Jan 17, 2017)

Bowyer29 said:


> Use a sweeter bait brother. They all have a sweet tooth.



Something with large dollar signs should do the trick


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 17, 2017)

I have seen them in town many times.  I would say they will be an opportunistic feeder.  I hope they do thin out some of the cats, etc...


----------



## Alan in GA (Jan 17, 2017)

There is a video of a bobcat killing a yearling deer,... pretty disturbing. The quickness of it dragging down a deer twice it's size is alarming.
I would say any dog or cat is in danger if a bobcat is around.


----------

